# Two Story Tortoise Habitat



## Ramsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,

This is the latest state of our leopard's home. It started off as an open box design on day one. I then quickly enclosed it when I learned they need 80% humidity. I can show progress pics if somebody needs it for reference.

I've read a few posts where others are wanting to do a similar second story home, so I figured I'd share my pictures. What I did was research what others have done and then took bits from here and there. I got most of the ideas and info from this forum but then Pintrest and basic Google searches helped too.

My approach was to incorporate all of the features that we wanted to see, but then also maintain correct habitat specs and needs for our little guy.

Current Specs:

1st level 4'x3' floor space.
2nd level is 4'x13" floor space.
2nd level remains about 82F 24x7.
1st floor has the basking light at 95F with a thermostat and timer (shared timer with the UVB).
It's 80F everywhere else, except beneath the "shelf". I have two heat mats hidden under the substrate and it keeps it 82F 24x7 down there.
The CHE is on the right (as you're facing the home) and it's connected to a second thermostat along with the heat-mats, set to about 82.
Substrate is coco-coir.
UVB is a ZooMed T5HO set at 18" as recommended, we may be adding another.
I have a hygrostat that is wired up and ready to connect to a hydroponics system that I may install (I already built it) to auto-regular the humidity. I've held off for now because the coir is pretty stable.
Samsung Galaxy phone wired up as a live streaming web-nanny-cam so I can watch him. I actually saw him flip over once and I ran home to right him.

Our little guy loves it and he's always moving about here and there. He alternates sleeping locations each night like clock-work. One night is upstairs, the next is down. Tonight is an upstairs night.


----------



## Blakem (Mar 5, 2017)

This is a nice setup! Looks like you have the humidity figured out. Great!


----------



## wellington (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice job. Looks great


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Blake m said:


> This is a nice setup! Looks like you have the humidity figured out. Great!



Thanks.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 5, 2017)

wellington said:


> Very nice job. Looks great


Thanks


----------



## MJOJO (Mar 19, 2018)

Ramsey said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is the latest state of our leopard's home. It started off as an open box design on day one. I then quickly enclosed it when I learned they need 80% humidity. I can show progress pics if somebody needs it for reference.
> 
> ...




What’s your overall height here?


----------



## Kaliman1962 (Mar 19, 2018)

i have always wondered about 2 story habitats. do the tortoises actually climb the ramp & go up & down?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Mar 19, 2018)

Kaliman1962 said:


> i have always wondered about 2 story habitats. do the tortoises actually climb the ramp & go up & down?


Yes. In fact most seem to enjoy it.
My sulcata has a similar style and he loves to stomp up and down it.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 19, 2018)

MJOJO said:


> What’s your overall height here?



Livable area is 30 inches in this home. Legs are a couple of feet.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 19, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. In fact most seem to enjoy it.
> My sulcata has a similar style and he loves to stomp up and down it.



Agreed.

Every two story habitat we've had has been actively used.


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 14, 2018)

Ramsey said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is the latest state of our leopard's home. It started off as an open box design on day one. I then quickly enclosed it when I learned they need 80% humidity. I can show progress pics if somebody needs it for reference.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome job! Do you have a list of materials used? I would love to "try" and build that or at least something similar.


----------



## Dave Dela Rosa (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey what did you use to close off the enclosure! Is that glass or plastic


----------



## Dave Dela Rosa (Jun 16, 2020)

Dave Dela Rosa said:


> Hey what did you use to close off the enclosure! Is that glass or plastic



@Ramsey


----------

